# 새롭게 고층아파트 들어온다는 소문에 집값이 너무 올라서 다른 신도시로 이사가셨어.



## 82riceballs

Hi everyone!
I"m having trouble understanding the bolded sentence:
예전에 저기에 사셨었어. 그런데 최근에 재개발 되었잖아. *새롭게 고층아파트 들어온다는 소문에 집값이 너무 올라서 다른 신도시로 이사가셨어.*

I understand that the first two sentences mean, "he used to live there, but it's being re-developed."
The last sentence, especially the first half of it, confuses me...

새롭게 고층아파트 들어온다는 소문에  He heard rumors that new high-rise apartments were going to be built (come in), so...
집값이 너무 올라서 다른 신도시로 이사가셨어. ...he moved to a newly developed city because housing prices were going to be too high.



Is this a correct interpretation??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lsl

Hi 82riceballs,

I think you got the idea. The sentence is a little complicated and means that..
The rumor(new high-rise apt. are coming) made the housing price higher than before, so he (maybe had to) moved to other developed city. (can't afford them I guess)

Hope it doesn't make you more confused!!!!


----------



## vientito

this part is strange: 새롭게 고층아파트 들어온다는 소문

새롭게 , is it not an adverb to describe a verb?  How come it's used to describe a noun (high-rise apartment)?


----------



## 82riceballs

lsl said:


> Hi 82riceballs,
> 
> I think you got the idea. The sentence is a little complicated and means that..
> The rumor(new high-rise apt. are coming) made the housing price higher than before, so he (maybe had to) moved to other developed city. (can't afford them I guess)
> 
> Hope it doesn't make you more confused!!!!



Thank you, that was very helpful!!


----------



## 82riceballs

vientito said:


> this part is strange: 새롭게 고층아파트 들어온다는 소문
> 
> 새롭게 , is it not an adverb to describe a verb?  How come it's used to describe a noun (high-rise apartment)?



I believe 새롭게 is modifying 들어온다.


----------



## moonji

vientito said:


> this part is strange: 새롭게 고층아파트 들어온다는 소문
> 
> 새롭게 , is it not an adverb to describe a verb?  How come it's used to describe a noun (high-rise apartment)?



'고층아파트가 새로(새롭게) 들어온다는 소문에' is more natural.


----------

